# Seafinder 480DF



## jojo231175 (26. Oktober 2004)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich bin neu im Forum und würde gerne wissen, ob es für das Seafinder 480 DF Gerät auch separate 200 KHZ Geber zu erwerben gibt. Für Norwegen ist das ein super Gerät, da ich aber nun auch mal an die Ostsee will und es dort im Schnitt so 20 Meter tief ist, wäre ein 200 KHZ Geber mit einem größeren Kegel (Winkel) besser. Ich dachte zumindest an die 20°. Mit ein bisschen Glück kann ich ja auch hiermit einen noch breiteren kegel durch die Streuwirkung erreichen. 20° ist ja nur die -3 db Angabe von Eagle/lowrance.

Es gibt im Gerät eine Umstellmöglichkeit bzgl. der verschiedenen Geber - 50 KHZ, 200KHZ oder halt DF 200/50 KHZ. Somit wäre zumindest von Seiten der software mit keinem Problemen zu rechnen, oder?

Kann mit jemand einen Händler nennen, wo es separate Geber für dieses Gerät gibt? Im Internet bin ich noch nicht fündig geworden.

Viele Grüße 
Jörg#h


----------



## Jetblack (26. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Seafinder 480DF*

Hi Jojo,

ja, die gibt es! HS-WSDX 

Frag mal bei Holger .... www.anglers-topshop.de nach 

Gruss Jetblack


----------



## Jirko (26. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Seafinder 480DF*

hallo jörg #h

ein herzliches willkommen hier im anglerboard. wünsche dir ne menge spaß bei uns und mit uns.

möchte dich ja nicht von dem kauf eines seperaten 20°-gebers abhalten , aber für die ostsee sollte der niederfrequente 35° geberpart (4.000 watt spitzenleistung) sogar noch besser sein, als ein 20°-kegel. geht zwar etwas zu lasten der detailtreue, aber dafür hast du die möglichkeit, einen weitaus größeren bereich abzustrahlen und die sendeleistung sorgt dabei immer noch für die notwendige schärfe auf´m display #h


----------



## jojo231175 (26. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Seafinder 480DF*

Hallo Jirko,

genau das ist mein Problem. Jeder sagt mir da was anderes oder besser gesagt, hat halt seine eigenen Erfahrungen/Vorstellungen! 

Der eine sagt, dass man mit 50 KHZ im flachen gar keine fische sieht und diese durch die enorme Sendeleistung sogar verscheuchen könnte. 

Einen weiteren Geber würde ich mir auf jeden Fall gerne anschaffen, damit das ummontieren entfällt. Wir haben nämlich ein kleines Boot im Süden von DK liegen und da soll zumindest ein Geber fest am Spiegel montiert werden. Der DF Geber ist dann wirklich nur für Norge.

Vielen Dank aber auf jeden Fall für Eure schnelle Antwort. Das ist echt spitze.

Hat von Euch denn jemand schon mal mit dem Lot in flacheren Gewässern Erfahrungen gemacht?

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Jetblack (26. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Seafinder 480DF*

@jojo - sicher siehst Du mit einem 50kHz Geber auch Fische! Aber wie Jirko schon sagte, das geht zu lasten der Detail. Ich habe bis Dato (bei 60m Wassertiefe) noch nicht feststellen können, daß ein 50 kHz Geber die Fische verscheucht, obwohl das Teil mit seinem "Ping Ping", Erinnerungen an "Das Boot" hochkommen lässt 

Jetzt aber mal im Ernst: Warum ein DF Echolot ohne DF Geber kaufen? Mit einem 200/50 Geber wärst Du unterm Strich preislich besser weggekommen, als wenn Du jetzt was nachrüstest. Die Geber sind einzeln deutlich teurer. Sorry, wenn ich so Frage ... ich denke ich kenne inzwischen die Tricks der Anbieter.
Daher: DF Echolot immer nur im Paket mit DF Geber kaufen!!!

Gruß Jetblack


----------



## Jirko (26. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Seafinder 480DF*

hallo jörg #h

du hast recht, die 50khz-frequenz wird dir keine fische auf´s display bringen... ist lediglich ne alternative, um im flachen auch in einem größeren kegelbereich die grundstruktur auf´s display zu bringen! lediglich die 200khz-frequenz deutet fische under water!

ob es jetzt einen separaten 20°-singlegeber für das seafinder 480 DF auf´n markt gibt, entzieht sich meiner kenntnis  und ich wage zu vermuten, daß es diesen garnicht gibt... anderseits hat dir jetblack ja den HS-WSDX empfohlen und unser jetblack kennt sich diesbezüglich ja auch´n büschen aus 

da ich nachher eh mit holger telenieren werde (top-shop), kann ich ihn gleichmal nach nem singlegeber für das 480er fragen...

...dennoch müßte der 200khz-part für die ostsee völlig ausreichend sein, wenn´s um die suche nach potentiellen räubern geht... die niederfrequente nutzt du um die spots zu suchen... hast du diese gefunden, aktivierst du die 200khz-frequenz um auf fischpirsch zu gehen... wäre ne empfehlung jörg #h


----------



## Angelwebshop (26. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Seafinder 480DF*



> du hast recht, die 50khz-frequenz wird dir keine fische auf´s display bringen... ist lediglich ne alternative, um im flachen auch in einem größeren kegelbereich die grundstruktur auf´s display zu bringen! lediglich die 200khz-frequenz deutet fische under water!



Dem muss ich entschieden wiedersprechen, bis Tiefen von 60 Metern kann sehr wohl bei richtiger Einstellung von Grayline und Sensitive Fische erkennen.  

Ich hatte so ein Lot im April diesen Jahres auf meinem Boot, und hatte super Anzeigen bis zur genannten Tiefe. 

Und das man ab 60 meter auf den 12° Winkel umstellt ist doch sicher jedem klar, man will ja sehen was unter den Boot ist.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (26. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Seafinder 480DF*

Hi Jörg,
erstmal Willkommen im Board. Frag doch mal hier  nach. Hatte dort vor einiger Zeit auch mal nach einem Geber nachgefragt, haben mir damals sehr geholfen.


----------



## Jirko (26. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Seafinder 480DF*

hallo herbert #h

interessanter praxisbericht - vielen dank dafür! habe selbst vor 2 jahren an einem x-88er DF einen vergleich mit einem x-85er durchführen können... das 88er DF zeigte uns in 35m wassertiefe keine fischechos... das x-85er einige! habe danach selbst in diversen zeitschriften und online-pages nach entsprechenden infos gesucht mit dem ergebnis, daß die niederfrequente strahlung, im vergleich zur hochfrequenten (192khz), definitiv nur zur tiefenlotung und erkennung der grundstrukturen nutzbar ist bzw. beim trolling, bedingt durch den größeren kegel, der höherfrequenten vorzuziehen ist...

...aus sämtlichen statements ging hervor, daß lediglich der hochfrequente bereich fischechos produziert...

...daher überrascht mich dein posting herbert. vielleicht könntest du uns noch verraten, mit welch einem lot du im 50khz-bereich fischechos auf deinem display hattest... vielen dank für deine antwort #h


----------



## Jetblack (26. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Seafinder 480DF*

@jirko ....
wir haben vor Bornholm in diesem Sommer ein LCX-16CI (im 200 kHz Modus) und eine LCX-18CI (im 50 kHz Modus) im Einsatz gehabt. bei 60 bis 70m Wassertiefe haben beide Geräte Fische angezeigt und waren bzgl. der jeweiligen Frequenz für DIESEN Tiefenbereich nahezu gleich gut. Ok, das LCX 18 hat im Vergleich zum 16er einen armseligen Bildschrim, aber die Fische waren genau zu erkennen, wenn denn welche da waren.

Gruss Jetblack


----------



## Angelwebshop (26. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Seafinder 480DF*

@ Jirko,

Zunächst einmal was zur Technik:

Bei gleicher Sendeleistung ( ZB. 4000 Watt ) geht ein mit 50Khz abgesandte Schallwelle wesendlich Tiefer als eine die mit 192 Khz ausgesendet wird. Das liegt am Medium Wasser, das also Schallwellen mit hoher Frequenz stärker abschwächt. Das gilt besonders im Salzwasser. 

Hier einmal die groben Unterschiede beider Frequenzen:

192 Khz: geringere Tiefe, Kleinerer Sendekegel, kaum Rauschen, gute Ternnschärfe 
[font=Arial,Helvetica]50Khz: höhere Tiefe, größerer Sendekegel, mehr Rauschen, geringere Trennschärfe[/font]


Wir benutzen daher für Tiefen bis ca. 60 meter 50 Khz, wegen dem Größeren Sendekegel, zumal bei richtiger einstellung auch noch Fiche ( sicheln erkennbar sind ) von 60 bis 120 Meter tiefe kommt dann der 192 Khz Geber zum tragen
Und wenn es tiefer wird dann wieder der 50 khz geber, da sieht man ja eh keine Fische mehr, wichtig ist hier ja nur die Bodenstruktur zu erkennen. 

Wir benutzen das Lowrance LCX 15 MT sw mit Kombigeber 50/200 Khz 

Übrigens das beste was ich in dieser Preisklasse bisher in den Fingern hatte 

Auf den Lofoten benutzen wir vor ein paar Wochen ein JRC ProNav FF50 Color siehe anhängende Bilder 

Rechts mit 192 Khz und Links mit 50Khz ( auf beiden Bildern da dieses Lot beide Frequenzen gleichzeitig darstellen kann, daher geteilter Bildschirm ) 

Übrigens mal nur am Rande erwähnt, ein Echolot ist dann gut eingestellt wenn man die Pilker oder was auch immer herunter lässt sehen kann. Das ist bis zu Tiefen von 60 Metern problemlos möglich. :q


----------



## Jirko (27. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Seafinder 480DF*

hallo herbert #h

vielen dank für deinen kleinen exkurs in die theorie der schwingerfrequenzen  bin jetzt´n büschen überrascht ob der tatsache, daß mit dem niederfrequenten schwingerpart fischsicheln produziert werden, da meine erfahrung mit älteren lowrancemodellen im direkten vergleich die bis dato theoretischen kenntnisse diesbezüglich bestätigten. daher vielen dank für deine ausführungen #6 liegt vermutlich an der stärkeren sendeleistung und der feineren einstellung der empfängerempfindlichkeit – wäre jetzt meine vermutung.

sei es drum – hauptsache, wir haben wieder ein wenig licht in´s dunkle gebracht – dank dir und jetblack #6


> Übrigens mal nur am Rande erwähnt, ein Echolot ist dann gut eingestellt wenn man die Pilker oder was auch immer herunter lässt sehen kann. Das ist bis zu Tiefen von 60 Metern problemlos möglich


kann ich voll und ganz bestätigen, da ich diese erfahrung auch mit meinem x-97er machen durfte... war aber ne verdammte syffisusarbeit um die optimalen einstellungen zu erreichen #h


----------



## Angelwebshop (27. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Seafinder 480DF*

@ Jirko

Zum besseren Verständniss

Das LCX hat bei 50 Khz einen Spitzensendeleistung bis 8000 Watt, und bei 200 Khz bis 4000 Watt.


----------



## Jirko (27. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Seafinder 480DF*

hallo herbert #h

bei ner 8.000 watt spitze wird mir einiges klarer  dann dürfen wir wohl davon ausgehen, daß bei den älterern DF-loten, mit ner 4.000er spitze, keine fischsicheln im niederfrequenten bereich produziert werden...

...vielen dank für deinen zusatz #6


----------



## jojo231175 (28. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Seafinder 480DF*

Vielen Dank erst einmal an alle fleißigen Beantworter. Ich werde jetzt ersteinmal das 480df im flacheren ausprobieren und dann schaue ich mal weiter. 


bis demnächst mal

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Jirko (28. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Seafinder 480DF*

hallo jojo #h

...bin meiner vermutung nochmals nachgegangen: es gibt definitiv keine singelgeber für DF-lote... leider #h


----------



## Jetblack (28. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Seafinder 480DF*

@Jirko - wie kommst Du darauf ?

Die 200kHz Geber werden in den US sogar recht oft von Lowrance-Eagle im Paket angeboten, weil sie recht guenstig sind.


----------



## Jirko (28. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Seafinder 480DF*

moin nick #h

hatte gestern mit holger geschnackelt, welcher wiederum just dieses „problem“ letztens mit herrn mucha (wirste ja kennen – mhm?) intensivst besprochen hat. resümee: es gibt keine singlegeber für DF lote, laut aussagen von herrn mucha. deine aussage macht mich jetzt aber auch wieder´n büschen stutzig... grummelgrummel. halt mich mal bitte auf den laufenden, wenn du was konkretes rausgefunden hast – dangää #h


----------



## Jetblack (28. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Seafinder 480DF*

@jirko ... nur eine Beispiel:
http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...alog/item-link.jhtml.1_A&_DAV=MainCatcat21276

Ja, voll der Mörderlink - falls das nicht klappt: www.cabelas.com -> Boating -> Fishfinder -> Lowrance Eagle -> X19CI wird mit Dual und 200kHz angeboten.

Der 200 Khz Geber ist meines Wissens der oben von mir genannte. Kann sein, daß die den HIER nicht anbieten, aber es gibt Ihn (sowohl bei Eagle als auch Lowrance in der Accessories Liste)

Grüße Jetblack
(sei lieb zu meiner Abu Souvereign - es stinkt mir schon wieder, dass ich die erst im Feb. seh)


----------



## Jirko (28. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Seafinder 480DF*

...sei du lieb zu mir, dann passiert deiner suveran auch nix 

PS: danke für deinen link #6


----------



## jojo231175 (28. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Seafinder 480DF*

So, es hat zwar lange gedauert, aber Eagle hat mir geschrieben. Es gibt tatsächlich einen 200 KHZ Geber für den 480 DF Seafinder. Es handelt sich dabei um den HST-WSU , Artikelnummer 106-48. Laut Eagle soll damit ein Betrieb wie mit einem normalen 200KHZ Singlegerät möglich sein. $59,00. Es hätte mich auch gewundert, warum das nicht funktionieren sollte. Ansonsten wäre auch die Einstellmöglichkeit in der Software völlig umsonst.

Kann mir von Euch jemand sagen, wie ich an eine deutsche Anleitung für das Seafinder 480Df komme. Das Gerät wird auch von meinem Vater benutzt,Nur er kann leider gar kein Englisch und ich kann nun nicht immer Übersetzer spielen.

Vielleicht kann mir ja jemand einen Tip geben, oder vielleicht wäre ja jemand auch bereit mir eine Kopie gegen entsprechende Entschädigung zu überlassen.

Bis gleich dann mal
|wavey:


----------



## Jirko (28. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Seafinder 480DF*

hallo jojo #h

...also doch! dat ist ja wirklich´n ding... sind wir wieder´n büschen schlauer ...

...boardie michell66 besitzt ein 480er seafinder DF. setz dich doch einfach mal mit ihn via PN in verbindung. er wird dir bestimmt ne kopie zusenden können... versuch macht klug. wenn alle stränge reißen, schließ dich mit unserem holger vom top-shop kurz... er wird dir dann bestimmt aus der patsche helfen können. wünsch dir maximale erfolge #h


----------



## jojo231175 (28. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Seafinder 480DF*

Hallo Jirko,

Michel66 war ein Volltreffer. Vielen Dank für den Tip.

Bis im/zum nächsten Thema.

Jörg


----------

